# [First Post!] Bought 350z 35th Anniversary Edition - Have some questions!



## RobinHood5 (Jul 8, 2014)

So, ill start this out by saying hello, I just joined the community after buying a my first Nissan 350z on the 4th! I always try to find a nice community to become a part of whenever I get something new (snowmobiles etc.) So here I am, just looking for some insight from some more experienced Nissan owners!

So I purchased a 2005 Nissan 350z 35th Anniversary Edition. One owner, clean title, always taken to Nissan for service on the service plan recommended in the manual (records to prove), 120k miles, 6 speed manual, new tires, etc. for $7900. Now, the car fax as well as when my Uncle (my insurance agent) ran the insurance quote validated it is a 35th Anniversary Edition, but it notably only has standard audio, no Bose system or even a place for a subwoofer. It also only has 17" stock rims and no Brembo Brakes. In my research it looked like these were supposed to come standard on the anniversary edition, not sure if there were optional add-ons or something. Did anyone else get one without all these features?

Another thing I was going to ask advice on is rust. Its been a nebraska car its entire life so it has the beginnings of a little rust showing around the rear wheel-wells. My plan right now is to use rust reformer and try to find some of the "Ultra Yellow" touchup paint, anyone know where this could be found at? Any other suggestions for the rust?? 

And I know everyone likes photos, so here you go


----------

